# Wanted: Tree Climber / Bucket Operator / Foreman in Alabama $25/hr NOW!!!!!!!!



## Chris Francis (May 7, 2013)

Now hiring! I need a professional tree climber and bucket operator in lower Alabama (Daphne, AL), near Mobile, AL and close to Pensacola, FL, Biloxi, MS, beaches, and beautiful people. This is a high-end community with lots of work. CDL preferred, but not required. Applicant must have drivers license. Applicant must have good attitude and work ethic. Oh, by the way, it gets hot as hell here. If you are overweight or out of shape, you will not make it. We access the bulk of our trees using a lift or bucket truck, but some must be climbed. You must have roping skills. You must leave your BS at home. We keep work year-round and have plenty of overtime in spring and summer. Please let me know about anything you can bring to the table: experience with skid steer, Dingo, excavator, pesticides, Arborist Certification, degree, credentials, etc... Position available immediately and full time. PM me or call office: 251-FOR-TREE.


----------



## treeslayer (May 13, 2013)

dave 757 784 4574 I would like to relocate and devote all my energy and considerable skills to assisting you. I was there during hurricane ike and I really enjoyed the area. please respond asap, PA sucks...lol


----------



## salty444 (May 15, 2013)

Hard working mountain man in ny w New saws. 1 virgin 390xp ready to hit I-95


----------



## Chris Francis (May 16, 2013)

*Tree Climber needed for work in Alabama*



Golden Child said:


> Like you already, man. Already working, but had to say,"Hi'" lol.



I added that because of a recent hire. Just because you sweat, does not mean you did anything productive. It amazes me how hard people think they work.


----------



## salty444 (May 18, 2013)

EMAIL sent chris. Yeah I sweat but my work backs it up


----------



## chromesquirrel (May 19, 2013)

Chris Francis said:


> Now hiring! I need a professional tree climber and bucket operator in lower Alabama (Daphne, AL), near Mobile, AL and close to Pensacola, FL, Biloxi, MS, beaches, and beautiful people. This is a high-end community with lots of work. CDL preferred, but not required. Applicant must have drivers license. Applicant must have good attitude and work ethic. Oh, by the way, it gets hot as hell here. If you are overweight or out of shape, you will not make it. We access the bulk of our trees using a lift or bucket truck, but some must be climbed. You must have roping skills. You must leave your BS at home. We keep work year-round and have plenty of overtime in spring and summer. Please let me know about anything you can bring to the table: experience with skid steer, Dingo, excavator, pesticides, Arborist Certification, degree, credentials, etc... Position available immediately and full time. PM me or call office: 251-FOR-TREE.



You have tons of attitude & credentials/ do you climb?


----------

